# Starvation- First Trip for 2021



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

A couple of us fished Starvation today from our tubes. We launched in Rabbit Gulch around 8:30 and fished until 2:30 catching only three rainbows, all about 18" long.

We were using fly tackle, buggers and leeches in size 6 and 8 on medium sinking lines. We were the only ones there so I'm not sure if we just didn't get the memo that said the fish weren't biting or what.

The water temperature was 39-41 degrees and the visibility in the water of about 15'. The reservoir is 97% full and rising.

The weather was great with 25 degrees at the start and 53 degrees when we got out. The wind was pretty mild all day which is a bonus at Starvation.

They have done some good things at the State Park in RG. More camp spots, toilets, tables, and shelters. 

Kudos to the State Park folks.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I assuming that's not a pic of one of the 18 inchers?


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

If you notice the scale on the stripping apron is 0" - 18", so yes that is one of the 18 incher's.


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

Beautiful fish - thanks for the report.


----------

